# UP Spray train 1



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I saw this thing in the yard at Clinton when it was first delivered, caught it in action today at CPY133 Frog Pond heading West


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I suspect that’s to keep the ballasted track free of weeds and such….I wonder if they use Round-Up….?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> I suspect that’s to keep the ballasted track free of weeds and such….I wonder if they use Round-Up….?


That along with a lot nastier stuff like Princep, Hyvar,
Ammonium Sulfate, 2,4-D and Ureabor. Roundup and 2,4-D will only kill what’s out there growing. They will apply other chemicals to prevent seed from germinating (pre-emergents) for long term control. 
Chemicals like Ureabor are soil sterilants. Very highly regulated now. They last a long time but not great if they get into water.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

What are the five cars in front of the air traffic control tower? Tanks?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> What are the five cars in front of the air traffic control tower? Tanks?


Yes, those are all tanks, has a dedicated crew that stays on it, so no crew changes, not sure how many are on it altogether, at least 6


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

These are from when it first showed up


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Pretty cool looking


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

What... No kitchen or bunk cars?


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Engine looks to be an old SD40/SD50/SD60 that has had a new cowl-style body built up around it...


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Engine looks to be an old SD40/SD50/SD60 that has had a new cowl-style body built up around it...


Yes the chassis and prime mover are very much EMD, this unit as well as the tie pickup train were built by Relco in Albia iA


----------

